# Coding for Echo



## srmjm1957 (Apr 28, 2009)

We bill for echo's in our office and according to our last biller the 93307,93320 and 93325 were billable codes.  At one time medicare was paying for these codes  for the echo. The way I read it now is that 93306 has all these components.  When did the 93306 replace the 93307, 93320 and 93325.  Also is the 93306 the correct code?   Help !!!


----------



## mwhitcomb (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, this is the correct code 99306.  This was a new code for 2009.


----------

